# Jonah Hex, August 6, 2010



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks like Megan Fox will be playing the love interest of Jonah Hex


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Jonah Fox, huh...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ooooooooooooh my! :heart:


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Jonah Fox, huh...


He is an old western comic book character, he fought at Gettysburg during the Civil War I believe.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

cmtar said:


> He is an old western comic book character, he fought at Gettysburg during the Civil War I believe.


Hex, not Fox! You called him Jonah Fox in your message.

Yeah, I used to read the comic.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Hex, not Fox! You called him Jonah Fox in your message.
> 
> Yeah, I used to read the comic.


Sorry about that, I corrected it. I shouldnt look at those pictures while I was typing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: :lol:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

He was a bounty hunter in the Old West, then spent a few years in the future, then came back to the Old West, died, then was turned into a sideshow exhibit. He also has a damaged face like Two-Face, but only in the mouth region.


----------

